# 27 Gallon 1/2 Hex Tank - Lighting??



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

My 27 Gallon 1/2 Hex tank is 20 inches deep. I have used Silicone Glue to attach glass 'shelves' halfway up the tank where I currently have plants growing. 
The light fixture hood is Perfecto which contains 1 flourescent bulb 18 inches I currently have a GE Plant & Aquarium Bulb in it F15T8-PL/AQ Hg 
Made in Hungary in it.

What type of plants could I grow on the very bottom 20 inches away from the light? And which plant that might be able to grow that far away from the bulb would be able to grow that long to the surface?

If there is an AFFORDABLE alternate to the lighting I have now, what would it be? And are retro-fit lighting things REALLY EASY TO DO?

Thank you for your help with this. I have owned this tank for a very long time and my goal forever was to have it FILLED with beautiful BRIGHT GREEN AQUARIUM PLANTS in addition to what I have now and the brood of Mollies that I have breeding in this tank.

The filter is a double Bio-Wheel I believe Penguin which has worked faithfully all these years. Before I put the Glass Shelves into the tank with Silicone - I had a 12 inch Goldfish in the tank for about 10-13 years. I use Seachem Acid Buffer to lower my 7.4 pH to about 6.8 to 7.0 (not blue - not greenish blue - but some kind of green) my dKH is 9-10 and my dGH is 20 in my tap water before I use the Acid Buffer.

Your input is greatly appreciated. I always feel like the stores think I have DEEP POCKETS which of course I don't. I just like aquarium plants. Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It's hard for me to picture the shelves and light setup._ Can you post a pic?_

A 18" bulb should give you 15 watts of light. I'd say that you would need to stick with low/low medium light plants.

I can't say how easy a retro light kit is to install, but it must not be too hard since a lot of people use them. Try AH Supply... http://www.ahsupply.com/index.html


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uploaded Photo*

I uploaded one digital photo to Photo Album. I could not send it as an attachment because the computer said it was too large (how do I fix that?)


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2900&catid=newimages


----------

